# Has anyone bought one of these....???



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Bought it off e-bay, you may have seen it. I'm having trouble with mine not fitting correctly. Way to loose. I already sent it back. Hopefully the next one will fit right. Just was wondering if anyone else had this problem. Plus if the next one doesnt fit I can let you guy's know to "stay away"


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

I give up, WTF is it?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

05_HUMBLER said:


> Bought it off e-bay, you may have seen it. I'm having trouble with mine not fitting correctly. Way to loose. I already sent it back. Hopefully the next one will fit right. Just was wondering if anyone else had this problem. Plus if the next one doesnt fit I can let you guy's know to "stay away"


I've seen it, It's the oil cap that replaces the OEM Mobil 1 one..... I have no desire to get one..... I want to keep my GTO as close to OEM as possible......The only thing I purcased off of Ebay so far is the GTO valve stem caps. They look pretty sharp.....(while I have em') I do expect them to grow legs and walk away at some point.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Yep it's an oil cap. Good quality billit alum it's just not machined correctly.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

I got the valve stem caps too :lol:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i am getting the stem caps to. i was also thinking about the wheel decal (fade to black) until i get some new wheels/tires. what u guys/gals think about the decals for the stock wheels?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i am getting the stem caps to. i was also thinking about the wheel decal (fade to black) until i get some new wheels/tires. what u guys/gals think about the decals for the stock wheels?


I think the decals are sharp looking. I did think about getting ones for the wheels.......I like the ones for the rocker panels too. Personally for me, I am not sure I want GTO written all over the car. 
It already has GTO on the inserts, both front fenders, and big bold lettering on the back. And on mine, the license plate frame, a personalized plate, and valve stem caps. Any more..... for my taste..too gaudy. 
I saw "theft proof" stem caps. You need a wrench to remove them, I thought about getting them but with my luck I'd lose the wrench. Or both wrenches that come with it.


----------



## aquatist23us (Jul 26, 2005)

I got one, mine fits. It is not quite as snug as the stock one but it stays on.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks, maybe the next one will fit better.. :seeya:


----------

